# [Read me] Before you post in this section



## ico (Jan 13, 2012)

Before everything, I'd like to tell everyone that threads in section are manually approved by moderators. From now on, you must choose a thread prefix.

Here are the prefixes:

*Discussion:* - for generic discussions.
*[Complaint]* - for complaint threads.
*[Praise]* - for praising the exception experience if you get one.
*[Query]* - for questions.
*[Views]* - if you want to say something or want to share a neutral experience.

-----

*For complaints, it is necessary to have the following details:*


*Company name:

Product (be exact):

Name of the distributor/service provider/dealer and location:

Location:

Date of purchase:

Description of problems faced and the incident:*


In case of RMA complaints, the also mention the following:

*RMA number/Challan:

Date of RMA:*

-----

Members are expected to be descriptive, clear and concise at the same time.


----------

